# Just a Quick 5 Pounds of Cold Smoked Cheese (QView)



## alelover (May 15, 2011)

Need some more smoked cheese for a party Memorial Day weekend. 2 weeks will be cutting it close but what the hell. Since it so dang easy.

Got some cheese at Wally World.








Sliced into approximately 4 oz. chunks.







Got out some Hickory/Pecan and some Apple dust for the HAAS.







Mixed a cup of each together. Apple is on the right.







Filled up the HAAS with the mix.













Put the cheese in the smoke chamber.







It was 73 inside the chamber.







Fired up the HAAS.







Had a few bystanders watching over my shoulder.







Smoked the cheese for 4 hours. Looked and smelled good.







Put it in the fridge while I prepped all my seal-a-meal bags.







Got 4 hours and only burned 3 rows. It was humid yesterday. That may account for the slower than usual burn.







Sealed up and ready for some aging.







Thanks for watching.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 15, 2011)

Yep, looks like a lot of good eats coming your way on Memorial Day. This is a family favorite of ours, and I find myself shipping a fair amount to the kids at college on a regular basis. That and my venison jerky. Dang kids eat all the  good stuff, share it with friends, and then ask for more!  I guess it's better than constantly calling home for more money!  LOL!

Nice smoke!


----------



## fife (May 15, 2011)




----------

